# World Champion Edgar Schekl Seminar



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

We are pleased to present Multiple time World Champion and Competitor Edgar Scherkl for a three day IPO Seminar that will include obedience and protection on April 13 14 15 2012 in Coco Florida. Edgar is a leader in the Schutzhund community scoring very high in all three phases. He also has instructed for the German Police. He and his dog Cayman have been on many world level podiums for the past f...ew years. 

2010 Successes in 2010 
Vize-Sieger auf der FCI-WM in Hämeenlinna, Finnland - Vice-Champion at the FCI World Championships in Hameenlinna, Finland 
mit 96 - 96 - 97 - gesamt 289, vorzüglich with 96 - 96 - 97 - Total 289, excellent 

- Sieger des Championats in Unna - Winner of the championship in Unna 
mit 96 - 96 - 97 -gesamt 289 with 96 - 96 - 97 Total 289 

- 17. - 17 Platz auf der FMBB-WM in Cottbus, Deutschland Space on the FMBB World Cup in Cottbus, Germany 
mit 97 - 92 - 100 with 97 - 92-100 
(Finale 0 - 0) - gesamt 289 (Final 0 - 0) - total 289 

- 4. - 4 Platz auf der VDH-DM in Rottweil Space on the VDH-DM in Rottweil 
mit 95 - 93 - 99 - gesamt 287 with 95 - 93 - 99 - Total 287 

Erfolge in 2009 Successes in 2009 

- 3. - 3 Platz auf der FMBB-WM in Roudnice, Tschechien Place on the World Cup in FMBB Roudnice, Czech Republic 
mit 93 - 96 - 97 - gesamt 283 with 93 - 96 - 97 - Total 283 

- Sieger des Championats in Waldmünchen - Winner of the championship in Waldmünchen 
mit 100 - 95 - 97 - gesamt 292 with 100 - 95 - 97 - Total 292 

- 3. - 3 Platz auf der FCI-WM in Schwanenstadt, Österreich Place at the FCI World Championships in Swan City, Austria 
mit 98 - 95 - 94 - gesamt 287 with 98 - 95 - 94 - Total 287 

Erfolge in 2008 Successes in 2008 

- 5. - 5 Platz auf dem Championat in Tambach-Dietharz Place at the Championships in Tambach-Dietharz 
mit 97 - 95 - 93 - gesamt 285 with 97 - 95 - 93 - Total 285 

- 4. - 4 Platz auf der VDH-DM in Haren/Ems Space on the VDH-DM in Haren / Ems 
mit 100 - 94 - 96 - gesamt 290 with 100 - 94 - 96 - Total 290 

-Sieger auf der FCI-WM in Wavre, Belgien Champion at the FCI World Championship in Wavre, Belgium 
mit 99 - 96- 99 - gesamt 294 with 99 - 96 - 99 - Total 294 

: Previous test results: 

> VPG 1, DMC, > VPG 1, DMC, 
Ergebnis: 99 - 94 - 100 - gesamt 293 Result: 99 - 94 - 100 - Total 293 

> IPO 2, SWHV, > IPO 2, SWHV, 
Ergebnis: 100 - 97 - 96 - gesamt 293 Result: 100 - 97 - 96 - Total 293 

> IPO 3, DMC, > IPO 3, DMC, 
Ergebnis: 100 - 99 - 96 - gesamt 295 Result: 100 - 99 - 96 - Total 295 

> IPO 3, DVG, > IPO 3, DVG, 
Ergebnis: 98 - 99 - 100 - gesamt 297 Result: 98 - 99 - 100 - Total 297 

> IPO 3, DVG, > IPO 3, DVG, 
Ergebnis: 100 - 97 - 100 - gesamt 297 Result: 100 - 97 - 100 - Total 297 

He also has had sucess in 2011 and before this with prior dogs. Working spots are going to be limited to approx. 12 working teams. Early reservations are advised. Auditing spots are open also. Call 352 362 2054. Please e-mail any inquiries to
[email protected]


----------

